

AskHN: Any Interest In A Schneier Block Cipher Self-Study Group? - andrewcooke

Schneier Block Cipher Self-Study - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.schneier.com&#x2F;paper-self-study.html<p>I&#x27;m thinking of working through this.  If anyone else is interested we could set up some kind of mailing list (I will be making slow progress, I imagine, and am not the kind of person who solves problems in a group, so for me the list would likely be more about finding relevant papers and the like, or sharing ratings about which are harder, but each to his own...)
======
andrewcooke
Clickable - [https://www.schneier.com/paper-self-
study.html](https://www.schneier.com/paper-self-study.html)

Direct to PDF - [https://www.schneier.com/paper-self-
study.pdf](https://www.schneier.com/paper-self-study.pdf)

